# Free online resources to learn Korean



## Jana337

Welcome to the Korean forum resources lists. If you have a suggestion of useful [free] online resources, or find mistakes in any of the listed ones, please use the report feature (at the bottom right corner of this post) to notify the moderators about it.
*


Courses and Textbooks:

Courses:*
Talk To Me In Korean | Learning Korean made simple and easy! offers lessons in a fun engaging way, with audio, in 8 levels. (English, some Japanese and some Spanish)
How to study Korean  Lessons from beginners to advanced levels
Korean Portal The Indiana University Korean online courses and some other resources (Eglish)
http://seemile.com Video lessons starting from beginners level (English, Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese)
¼°´ëÇÐ±³ ÇÑ±¹¾î °ÁÂ  - From introductory to intermediate III (English)
Introduction to Korean - Introductory (English)
http://world.kbs.co.kr/learn_korean/lessons/e_index.htm Introductory (English, Russian, German, French, Spanish, Arabic, Indonesian, Chinese, Japanese)
http://www.kosnet.go.kr/ - Introductory (English, Japanese, Chinese (trad. characters used), Spanish. Free, but registration required)
Learn to read, write and pronounce Korean - Learn to read, write and pronounce Korean (English)
Learn Korean and Speak Korean :- Free Site for Learning Korean Language - Basic course (English)
http://coreano.mireene.com/ - Course (Spanish)
http://hangulforest.com/index_e.htm - Basic course (English)
http://learnkorean.elanguageschool.net/ - Course and grammar (English)
http://fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Korean Basic course with audio.


*Online textbooks:*

http://www.koreanwikiproject.com/ - Korean Language Wiki
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Korean - Wiki-course (English)
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Koreanisch - Wiki-course (German)
http://fr.wikibooks.org/wiki/Enseignement_du_cor%C3%A9en - Wiki-course (French)
http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Korea%C5%84ski - Wiki-course (Polish)
http://zh.wikibooks.org/wiki/%E9%9F%A9%E8%AF%AD - Wiki-course (Chinese)
http://artsonline.monash.edu.au/kore...lec-textbooks/ My Korean 1&2, PDF files with audio files. (English)


----------



## Jana337

*Reading, listening, watching
*
*Newspapers:*
동아일보 
조선일보 
중앙일보 
한겨레 신문 
한국일보 
CNN 한글 뉴스 
야후 뉴스 

*Online Comic Strips
*http://cartoon.media.daum.net/webtoon - Online Comics (aka web-toon) provided by Daum.net
http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/weekday.nhn - by Naver.com

*Children books and stories:
*http://jr.naver.com/donghwa/ *New!*

*TV & Radio broadcasting:*
KBS 
MBC 
SBS 
EBS 
Arirang TV 
라디오 코리아 Radio Korea

*Software:
*http://www.popjisyo.com/WebHint/Portal_e.aspx - Parses Korean sites and provides pop-up dictionary entries. Works for Chinese and Japanese too. [contributed by *kirsitn* in one of the Chinese Forum threads]
http://sori.org/hangul/conv2kr.cgi - A converter between Hangul and Latin alphabet


----------



## Jana337

*Dictionaries:*

네이버 사전 (NAVER dictionary) - English/Korean/Hanja/Japanese/Chinese/French/Spanish/German/Vietnamese/Russian/Portuguese/Mongolian/Indonesian/Turkish/Cambodian/Ukrainian/Uzbek/Albanian/Georgian
Korean-English-Korean Dictionary - English/Chinese/Japanese - Korean (one direction)
다음 어학사전 English/Chinese/Japanese and many other languages <> Korean (Also has hanja).
- BLUEDIC(블루딕 영어사전), The word-net project / Korean English Dictionary. - English<>Korean
http://www.indiana.edu/~koreanrs/kordic.html - picture dictionary
http://stdweb2.korean.go.kr/ - The Standard Korean Unabridged Dictionary(Korean-Korean)
Korean-English-Korean Dictionary


*Specialized dictionaries:*
http://www.terms.co.kr/ - Computer terms
http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/index.php Korean Grammar Dictionary, Korean grammatical terms with explanations in English.


----------



## Jana337

*Writing*

*Spell Checker: New!*
http://speller.cs.pusan.ac.kr/ Type your text then press Ctrl+Enter. If there's no error new checker will show "맞춤법과 문법 오류를 찾지 못했습니다. 기술적 한계로 찾지 못한 맞춤법 오류나 문법 오류가 있을 수 있습니다." which means "Couldn't find any spelling and grammar error. There might be spelling or grammar errors that the checker couldn't find because of technical limitation."

*Fonts: Updated!*
http://hangeul.naver.com/ - Naver Nanum Gothic/Myeongjo (including hanja)
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=10490 - Microsoft Malgun Gothic (no hanja)
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4882
http://kldp.net/projects/unfonts/
http://www.kopus.org/Biz/electronic/Font.aspx - Korea Publishers Society Batang/Dotum (including hanja)
http://www.hancom.co.kr/downLoad.downView.do?seqno=3136&mcd_save=005 - Hancom HCR Batang/Dotum (including hanja)
http://www.seoul.go.kr/v2012/seoul/symbol/font.html - Seoul Hangang/Namsan (including hanja)
* Note: batang or myeongjo(myungjo) = serif; dotum or gothic = sans-serif
('Malgun Gothic' and 'Nanum Gothic' are two of the most widely used modern-style fonts for computer screen in Korea.


----------



## Jana337

*Miscellaneous
*
*Software:
*http://www.popjisyo.com/WebHint/Portal_e.aspx - Parses Korean sites and provides pop-up dictionary entries. Works for Chinese and Japanese too. [contributed by *kirsitn* in one of the Chinese Forum threads]
http://sori.org/hangul/conv2kr.cgi - A converter between Hangul and Latin alphabet


Korean language rules:
http://korean.go.kr/09_new/dic/rule/rule01.jsp - The Rules of Korean Orthography (in Korean)
http://korean.go.kr/09_new/dic/rule/rule02.jsp - The Standard Korean Language Regulation (in Korean)
http://korean.go.kr/09_new/dic/rule/rule_roman_0101.jsp - Romanization of Korean (in Korean)


----------

